# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Scheurtje in middenrif

## noel51

Na vele onderzoeken werd eindelijk geconstateerd dat ik een scheurtje in het middenrif had.
Bij de huisarts werd echter niets gevonden, en omdat ik dezelfde klachten bleef behouden ben ik op eigen initiatief naar een specialist gegaan die dit uiteindelijk heeft vastgesteld.
Het is bijna niet te geloven hoe geweldig ik mij voel na deze behandeling.
En dan te bedenken dat ik bijna 2 jaar onderzoek na onderzoek gehad heb.
Ben in ieder geval blij geholpen te zijn.
Na de symptomen op internet te hebben gelezen moet ik constateren dat deze precies overeen komen met mijn klachten.
Nu ben ik met een vraag blijven zitten die jij wellicht kunt beantwoorden.
Is het met deze klacht mogelijk dat het moeilijkheden geeft bij een dieet.
M.a.w. het is voor mij moeilijk om gewicht kwijt te raken.
Mag ik daar a.u.b. een antwoord op.
Alvast bedankt!

Groeten Léon Kusters

----------


## meneereddie

Leon,

Bedoel je de klachten van het scheurtje in de middenrif, of de klachten van de bijwerkingen van de medicatie?

----------


## noel51

Ik bedoel de klachten van het scheurtje in het middenrif.
Heb jij daar soms ervaring mee?

Léon

----------


## meneereddie

Nee, geen persoonlijke ervaring mee. Je kunt er wel een verkeerde ademhaling door krijgen, dat lastig kan zijn tijdens het eten. Ook kunnen bepaalde spiergroepen hinder ondervinden, en gaan samentrekken. Denk hierbij aan de hogere buikspieren. Door dat samentrekken van de spieren, kan de werking stagneren van het spijsverteringmechanisme. De slokdarm en de maag kunnen daar ook last van hebben. Denk maar eens wat er gebeurt als je de hik hebt.

----------

